# What do I do?!



## ArtistChibi (Jun 5, 2021)

The cuteness has increased by 10 fold when we finally got the two bonded. What do I do?! Anymore cute, I might explode!









By the way, Shen figured out how to open the gate that leads out of my bedroom.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jun 5, 2021)

Awww the little rascals!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 6, 2021)

Awww


----------



## JBun (Jun 7, 2021)

I know!!! Doesn't it just turn your heart into an ooey gooey mess when you see them all snuggled up and so happy. Especially the superman flop. I love to see them do that together. A sign of complete relaxation and happiness


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 7, 2021)

Did shen get neutered? Did I miss something


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 7, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Did shen get neutered? Did I miss something


 Insurance


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 7, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Insurance


haha!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 7, 2021)

OMG! Bonding them has made it to the point I have to change both boxes even more often now. Otherwise they pee on my side of the bed out of protest. T.T


----------



## SirLawrence (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh my gosh! I'm so happy for them (and you)!!! They are the most adorable pair!!!


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 8, 2021)

Ooooh! I am SO glad for you all! May their bond last for a long, long time. May it never be broken by furniture rearrangement, vet trips, moving, or any other shenanigan that may come ahead!
It's so amazing, seeing them together like this. Looks-wise, Shen and Xiao remind me a little bit of Storm and Lümi, polar opposites, like ying and yang. As they lay side by side, it is cuteness overload!


----------



## JBun (Jun 8, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Ooooh! I am SO glad for you all! May their bond last for a long, long time. *May it never be broken by furniture rearrangement, vet trips, moving, or any other shenanigan that may come ahead!*



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 8, 2021)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 8, 2021)

JBun said:


> Ain't that the truth!


TOTALLY. I still can't get over Lümi&Storm unbonding after moving just.... because? So i am over the moon that there's now another duo of rabbits that are dearly loved and taken excellent care of.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 8, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> TOTALLY. I still can't get over Lümi&Storm unbonding after moving just.... because? So i am over the moon that there's now another duo of rabbits that are dearly loved and taken excellent care of.


I'm just glad the transition went as smoothly as it did. Then again, they've share the same room together since we got Xiao Wu, though separated, and Xiao Wu would find ways to sneak to Tu Shen's side when we are not paying attention. After some test runs with the two together, they showed they were meant to be together. They've been grooming each other (even before the blockade was taken down), eat together, use the litterbox together (which is hilarious when Xiao Wu begins throwing out pieces of hay she doesn't like), zoomy and binky on us in our sleep....
Sorry that Storm and Lümi unbonded during the move.  Is there a way to attempt rebonding them?


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I'm just glad the transition went as smoothly as it did. Then again, they've share the same room together since we got Xiao Wu, though separated, and Xiao Wu would find ways to sneak to Tu Shen's side when we are not paying attention. After some test runs with the two together, they showed they were meant to be together. They've been grooming each other (even before the blockade was taken down), eat together, use the litterbox together (which is hilarious when Xiao Wu begins throwing out pieces of hay she doesn't like), zoomy and binky on us in our sleep....
> Sorry that Storm and Lümi unbonded during the move.  Is there a way to attempt rebonding them?


That's why i'm so glad for you that you have successfully bonded fellas 
Never rebonding mine, can't bring Lümi back from the grave, now can i?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 9, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> That's why i'm so glad for you that you have successfully bonded fellas
> Never rebonding mine, can't bring Lümi back from the grave, now can i?


I completely forgot. OMG! I'm so used to users just stop showing up on the forum after their babies pass.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 9, 2021)

Help! It's adorable!! Shen examining Peanut's water bowl. Let them out of the bedroom for a bit. Xiao Wu doesn't care. She flopped next to her food bowl. Shen is all sorts of excited to be out of the bedroom for a little bit.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 9, 2021)

This little monster thumped at me when I told him to get out of my mother-in-law's bedroom.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 21, 2021)

What do I do?! Part 2. Stuck at my desk for hours because of this.... Cannot move until they do.


----------



## JBun (Jun 22, 2021)

You are after all, their slave. No choice but to do as they wish


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 22, 2021)

JBun said:


> You are after all, their slave. No choice but to do as they wish


Yeah. Well....um....I know.


----------

